# "Mini" SPS



## tonahias (22 Juli 2011)

Hallo,

vielleicht kann mir hier jemand weiterhelfen, ich bin auf der Suche nach einer
wirklich kompakten Steuerung, die nochdazu einfach zu programmieren ist.
Bis jetzt hab ich Siemens LOGO verwendet und bin damit auch sehr gut klar gekommen.
Allerdings ist die LOGO für mein nächstes Projekt schlichtweg zu groß und jetzt kommt ihr ins Spiel.

Kennt jemand eine möglichst kleine, kompakte Steuerung? Kann auch nur auf Leiterplatte aufgebaut sein...

Vielen Dank schonmal für eure Mühe!


----------



## Homer79 (22 Juli 2011)

vielleicht diese hier...

http://www.c-control.de


----------



## tonahias (22 Juli 2011)

ja das wär nicht schlecht, hab ich auch schon gefunden. aber soll ja unendlich schwer zu programmieren sein. 
Oder gibt es evtl eine software die ein Programm dass grafisch mit der LOGO software erstellt wurde in ein für die c-control verständliches wandelt?

mfg


----------



## Homer79 (22 Juli 2011)

schau mal danach: CCPLUS

ich hatte vor vielen Jahren mal mit ner c control rumgespielt...da war auch ein grafisches Programmierwerkzeug dabei....


----------



## tonahias (22 Juli 2011)

hab bis jetzt verzweifelt im netz gesucht, finde aber die Software nicht. Ist das evtl shareware? Oder ist das bei der CC dabei? 

Weis jemand vielleicht noch andere Lösungen?

Mir fehlt leider die Zeit mir komplett eine Programmiersprache anzueignen wie es für C der Fall wäre :-(


----------



## Homer79 (22 Juli 2011)

Also die Software war da mit dabei...und kostenlos.


----------



## tonahias (22 Juli 2011)

achso danke 

bin immer noch auf der Suche nach anderen alternativen also wer was weis immer her damit


----------



## Homer79 (22 Juli 2011)

> 1996 kam die C-Control I Version 1.1 auf den Markt, welche nun nicht nur in der grafischen Programmiersprache CCPLUS, sondern auch in dem BASIC-Dialekt CCBasic programmiert werden konnte.


 
....die C-Contol I gibt es auch noch zu kaufen. Bei den Anderen C-Controls scheint es keine grafische Programmiersprache zu geben.

oder baust von der Logo!(ohne Display) das Gehäuse ab. Soviel sollte dann auch nicht mehr drin sein


----------



## mariob (22 Juli 2011)

Hallo,
was soll es denn werden? Also, wenn ich eine Steuerung mit einem ausgereiften Betriebssystem, und vernünftig geschützter Hardware brauche kommt man um Industriesteuerungen nicht herum. Trotz Ihrer mechanischen Größe. Zum Thema Mausschubserprogrammierungen, hmm, hast Du Dich mal mit einer Männerprogrammiersprache auseinandergesetzt? So schwer ist das eigentlich nun auch wieder nicht.
Soll das ganze z.B. sehr energiearm funktionieren (Fahrrad etc.) und muß nicht sehr sicher sein (Bugs gibt es immer) setzt man sinnigerweise Eigenbaulösungen mit Einchipmikrocontroller ein. Ich verwende dafür PICs, die AVRs sind aber eigentlich besser.
Hier gibt es einen genialen Bausatz, billig, mit AVR und guter Unterstützung:
http://www.pollin.de/shop/dt/MTQ5OTgxOTk-/Bausaetze_Module/Bausaetze/Bausatz_AVR_NET_IO.html
Um das Ding gibt es mittlerweile eine große Fangemeinde mit vielen Projekten, da sollte das Lernen nicht schwerfallen.
Und dann fällt mir noch spontan der Tiger Basic (oder umgekehrt) ein, ich weiß aber nicht, es könnte sein das der hier auch im Forum vertreten ist.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## tonahias (23 Juli 2011)

Hallo mariob,

Was es werden soll hm sagen wir mal so, eine Steuerung mit 4 Eingängen an denen Sensorsignale abgegriffen werden, abhängig vom Sensorsignale werden etwa 12 Ausgänge zu verschiedenen Zeitpunkten geschaltet. Das ganze wird permanent von Netzspannung versorgt, also Energie ist zweitrangig. 
Ausredem soll es sehr stabil laufen, und nach Trennung vom Netz wieder selbstständig anlaufen. 
Bis jetzt hab ich das immer mit der Logo gelöst, was auch sehr gut funktioniert hat. Allerdings hab ich für die keinen Platz jetzt. Evtl sollt ichs wirklich mal ohne Gehäuse versuchen...

Das Maß der Dinge wär wohl die C-Control, hab mir die Programmierung auch schon angesehen aber da muss ich dann wirklich bei 0 anfangen und dafür fehlt einfach die Zeit. Hab für die Umsetzung in etwa ne Woche... 

Danke MfG


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (23 Juli 2011)

Hallo Zusammen

Vielleicht ist das ja klein genug?
http://www.vipa.de/de/produkte/system-100v/
Programmierbar mit Step7, von Vipa ist da die Programmiersoftware WinPLC7 lite inklusive.

Gruß
Timo


----------



## langer711 (23 Juli 2011)

C-Control gabs früher als grafische Progrmmierung (CCPLUS) ist aber heute nicht mehr zu bekommen.
Seinerzeit hab ich 2 C-Controls (Platine+Relais)  mit CCPlus programmiert, das ist jetzt 10 Jahre her, die spielen heute noch problemlos.
Die C-Control II wurde nur mit Hochsprachenähnlicher Programmierumgebung verkauft nach meinem Wissen.
Dazu brauchst Du Basic oder besser noch Pascal Kenntnisse.
Das Handbuch ist aber recht kompakt.
Für ne Umsetzung als Neueinsteiger innerhalb einer Woche nicht geeignet.
Ansonsten aber nicht übel, wie gesagt... 10 Jahre in Betrieb, ohne Probleme.
die eine sogar im Mähdrescher.

Für schnelle Umsetzung würd ich aber heute zu Moeller Easy oder Siemens Logo tendieren.
Die Links der Kollegen hier (Vipa + Pollin) schau ich mir gleich erst an

Gruß
Der Lange


----------



## langer711 (23 Juli 2011)

Ha... FEHLER
Asche auf mein Haupt !

Es gibt für die kleinere C-Control (CC I) doch noch die grafische Programmierung.
Noch dazu gibts die CC heute in kleineren Baugrößen.
Musst halt schauen, das die CC I für Deine Ansprüche genügt.

Hier die Programmieranleitung (grafisch)
http://www.produktinfo.conrad.com/d...01-de-Programmieranleitung_C_Control_Plus.pdf


----------



## mariob (23 Juli 2011)

Hallo,
das schöne an der Pollin Lösung ist der Ethernetanschluß, in der SPS Welt eigentlich unbezahlbar, ich weiß aber nicht ob es da schon einen Webserver dafür gibt.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## tonahias (25 Juli 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

meld mich hier nochmal zurück, erstmal vielen dank für die vielen Gedanken und Ratschläge :smile:

Momentaner Stand sieht so aus: Versucht werden jetz die C-Control I und LOGO ohne Gehäuse, mal sehen wies wird.

Bin aber natürlich für weitere Vorschläge immer offen   

Danke Leute


----------



## corrado (25 Juli 2011)

Vielleicht ein etwas anderr Ansatz für kleine nicht zeitkritische Anwendungen:

Mit Komponenten von WuT
z.B.: Pure-box2 http://www.wut.de/e-50511-ww-dade-000.php
und erweitesst das ganze mit I/O nach Bedarf 
http://www.wut.de/e-50www-10-inde-000.php
brauchst nur noch ein PHP-Script für deine Anwendung schreiben. Webserver, Datenbank, Ethernet ist alles dabei.

Gruss Corrado


----------



## kaputt (16 August 2011)

Here is a CoDeSys variant from Frenzel-Berg.  I never tried it, but it looks neat.  Might be more goodies on their web site also.

http://www.frenzel-berg.de/produkte/codesys_core_module.html

MfG
Kaputt


----------



## Roland Wagner (19 August 2011)

Spät aber doch:
Vielleicht auch die: http://www.solvimus.de/automatisierung/auvisboxtm/

Habe aber keine Erfahrung damit. Ich weiß nur, dass sie verdammt klein ist und mit CoDeSys programmierbar.


----------



## SignerPro (13 Juni 2016)

Hallo,
ich weiß, der Forumeintrag ist schon etwas älter, aber ich hätte noch einen Vorschlag: miCon-L ist ein einfaches grafisches Programmiersystem, mit dem die kompakten Mini-SPS der Firma Barth Elektronik programmiert werden können. Hier ein Link zu miCon-L: http://micon-l.de/
Grüße


----------



## Ines (14 August 2016)

vielleicht diese hier...
http://aceautomation.eu/de/ace-plc-de/


----------



## Roland Wagner (17 August 2016)

Alternativ gingen auch die beiden Embedded Boards Raspberry Pi und BeagleBone Black. Für beide gibt es CODESYS kompatible SoftSPS-Systeme im CODESYS Store.


----------



## Senator42 (18 August 2016)

> Kann auch nur auf Leiterplatte aufgebaut sein...

Wenn es nicht Industrietauglich sein muss und du Zeit hast, eine Alternative zum Löten:
Arduino Micro  2cm breit, 5cm lang, 1cm hoch.  Das ganze auf eine kleine Platine.
Programmierung in C, IDE kostet nix
Gibts es für 5€ (Netzteil + ein paar Elektronikteile dazu) bleibt unter 50€.

Jaa, ist ne Bastelidee !


----------



## Daniel_G (18 August 2016)

Ich werfe den PoKeys57 mal in den Raum


> https://www.poscope.com


----------

